# When did...



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

..."Do It Yourself Projects" turn into the "Hardware" forum??? Is everyone just too lazy to change forums, or what? EVERY OTHER section on these forums is computer-related, it used to be nice to come in here and find something a little different - how do I rebuild my lawmower's carb, how do I install a 350 small-block on my mountain bike, how do I turn my old fridge into a rocket ship, etc. Now it's just overrun by hardware and software problems - 23 of 30 posts listed on the first page are topics that to my thinking, belong in other areas.

*sigh*

/rant


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't know, I've moved a bunch of them, but I'm getting tired...


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe a few smacks needs to be laid down...?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually, consistent to this forum, maybe the collected braintrust could devise a way to issue a small shock through the mouse of anyone posting in the wrong place...?


----------



## Itamaram (May 17, 2006)

My bad. I'm not visiting those forums often, and I thought this was the correct forum to request help for system specs.

But if this is not the correct forum, what is? I don't know about other people but I'm happy to receive non snarky constructive criticism.

Itamar

EDIT:
Found it. I was under the impression the hardware forum would actually be about problematic hardware, rather then hardware generally. It was the secondary title which threw me completely off track.
If I ask a moderator nicely will he move my post? *puppy eyes*


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

That's a very easy question to answer if you look at the snap of the section title. Take the word " computers " out of it and maybe the problem will go away. I never did understand why it was there in the first place.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the suggestion to take computer out of the description is a good one, I'll suggest that to Mike.


----------



## Guyzer110 (Feb 27, 2008)

How did you come up with the name Guyzer?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Guyzer110 said:


> How did you come up with the name Guyzer?


It's a long story as far as this site goes so I'll simplify it by saying.... my name is Guy and my mother used to call me Guyzer when I was a squirt. TaDaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Guyzer said:


> It's a long story as far as this site goes so I'll simplify it by saying.... my name is Guy and my mother used to call me Guyzer when I was a squirt. TaDaaaaaaaaaaaa


If this is some kind of diaper-training story, I don't wanna hear it!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Guyzer said:


> That's a very easy question to answer if you look at the snap of the section title. Take the word " computers " out of it and maybe the problem will go away. I never did understand why it was there in the first place.


Howdy Guy...

I pointed that out about a month ago and nothing ever happened...
http://forums.techguy.org/5475806-post4.html

from this thread... http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/667276-do-yourself.html


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

buck52 said:


> Howdy Guy...
> 
> I pointed that out about a month ago and nothing ever happened...
> http://forums.techguy.org/5475806-post4.html
> ...


Hi Buck......
I remember seeing that and was / am surprised nothing was done about it. Maybe this time? Here's to hope cuz I'm getting real tired of seeing that stuff there.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Guyzer said:


> Hi Buck......
> I remember seeing that and was / am surprised nothing was done about it. Maybe this time? Here's to hope cuz I'm getting real tired of seeing that stuff there.


I agree... I think Ashes would agree as well... if I bought her a beer... 

Howdy *JohnWill*... What happened... 
http://forums.techguy.org/5476054-post6.html

also from here... http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/667276-do-yourself.html

The word *computer* should be removed from the sub title and the whole DIY should be put in the community section

* Do It Yourself*
help with how to fix anything non tech related ie: cars, toasters, lawnmowers, bird bath heaters, leaky faucet, plugged pipes, light does not work... you get the idea...

Let me moderate it and there will be no computer post in there... period... I know ... fat chance... second chance...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I make the suggestions, Mike makes the changes.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I make the suggestions, Mike makes the changes.


Hi John

I hear you... just seems like a quick fix that would lessen the confusion... maybe not... and I know Mike is always busy...

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I make the suggestions, Mike makes the changes.


Was the suggestion made a month or more ago and rejected... very strange indeed


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it was just put on the list, but he has a long list.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

I wanna know how to turn the refrigerator into a rocket ship ;-)


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

muppy03 said:


> I wanna know how to turn the refrigerator into a rocket ship ;-)


This is the guy you wanna talk to, then.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

my nickle again....put it back in the community forums.....:up:


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

iltos said:


> my nickle again....put it back in the community forums.....:up:


and get rid of the word computer from the sub title...


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

buck52 said:


> and get rid of the word computer from the sub title...


duh...i hadn't even noticed that 
so yeah...plenty of computer help here....this forum is for all the other junk we own, imo


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

iltos said:


> my nickle again....put it back in the community forums.....:up:


That will take care of my involvement here.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> That will take care of my involvement here.


no it won't....you were in this forum all the time before the change 
besides, that's another good reason to put it down there again....drags you down to the basement


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> That will take care of my involvement here.


I don't see much involvement other than lip service... sorry


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

buck52 said:


> I don't see much involvement other than lip service... sorry


Buck, that's because you aren't looking. If the forum annoys you, you're free to skip it when you visit TSG.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Buck, that's because you aren't looking. If the forum annoys you, you're free to skip it when you visit TSG.


howdyJohn... I look very closely...thank you

just the response I expected...

The DIY forum would be great if it was used... and labeled as intended... not full of "my first computer build please help"... which graphics card should I get"... how much memory do I need"..."how do I hook my laptop to my tv" and on an on an on...

great idea for a forum but a crappy sub-title that makes it require more moderation... which is lacking for reasons I know all to well


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually, the "how do I hook my laptop to my TV" thing doesn't bother me so much... but it's just so much turned into a "help me build my computer" thread that pushes everything else out. Maybe we just need a separate "Build My Computer" forum of its own??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

buck52 said:


> just the response I expected...


Maybe you should tailor your posts to avoid such responses. If you don't want such responses, try leaving the sarcasm at the door.  If you think that's going to get results here, you're sadly mistaken.


> The DIY forum would be great if it was used... and labeled as intended... not full of "my first computer build please help"... which graphics card should I get"... how much memory do I need"..."how do I hook my laptop to my tv" and on an on an on...
> 
> great idea for a forum but a crappy sub-title that makes it require more moderation... which is lacking for reasons I know all to well


If you'd stop running your mouth and try looking, I've moved a bunch of topics out of here, and I've asked Mike for a better description. You might try remembering that I don't have all day to sit here and respond to very perceived transgression of topic selection. No need to reply, if you must, try doing so in the correct forum, since I don't see this topic as adding to the content here either.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> You might try remembering that I don't have all day to sit here and respond to very perceived transgression of topic selection.


Well... why not? Come on, man, PRIORITIES!    :up:


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Maybe you should tailor your posts to avoid such responses. If you don't want such responses, try leaving the sarcasm at the door.  If you think that's going to get results here, you're sadly mistaken.If you'd stop running your mouth and try looking, I've moved a bunch of topics out of here, and I've asked Mike for a better description. You might try remembering that I don't have all day to sit here and respond to very perceived transgression of topic selection. No need to reply, if you must, try doing so in the correct forum, since I don't see this topic as adding to the content here either.


I digress to your expertice and experience oh great one...  ... by the way I did notice that you or someone moved a few threads... I'll not start a new thread in site comments.... This thread can just die here... remember I did not start this thread...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm real sorry that our work here isn't up to your standards. Maybe you should start your own board where it can be managed to your high standards.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

let it go John... my standards mean nothing to you or any of the other mods... I never said...or intended to say...that you and the rest of the mod crew didn't do a good job... some decisions however, do leave me scratching my head

I repeat... "remember I did not start this thread..."

buck


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Alright, girls, let's retract the claws, shall we?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Soundy said:


> Alright, girls, let's retract the claws, shall we?


as you wish Mistress...


----------



## Itamaram (May 17, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Well, I'm real sorry that our work here isn't up to your standards. Maybe you should start your own board where it can be managed to your high standards.


With blackjack! And hookers!


----------

